# Question about Gheenoe navigation....



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I bunch of us do ...

Just as Long as It's all done Right 

A false Floor helps 

Also depends on how sure footed you are ...

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

its not a gheenoe but i think i might have to put one on my johnsen to have a more comfortable right and distribute the weight a little more.


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

IMO its the only way to run a noe'. The problem with your question is people have different opinions of what safe is.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

At the risk of some public humiliation I will post this video of me running the Econ in my NMZ with grab bar - video is amateurish as I threw it together quickly to poke fun of myself with my "wife's" new puppy to share with some friends - I hope it will give you a sense of what many of us feel is a stable little platfrom. Like a lot my age, the back does not like sitting a lot so I stand up almost all of the time and this works great for me. I do freshwater and Mosquito Lagoon area.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUFXaXidsTA


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

ive done it, id much rather do it with a ss prop, with my alm. prop making a turn is a little scary when you turn to hard it cavitates and kinda slides out on ya, with my old ss prop i could make a hard right or left no problem, and its fun


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> ive done it, id much rather do it with a ss prop, with my alm. prop making a turn is a little scary when you turn to hard it cavitates and kinda slides out on ya, with my old ss prop i could make a hard right or left no problem, and its fun


Get a adjustable trim tabs and you won't have this issue.

Grab bar and tiller extension is great way to go and make you drive more safe while standing on.

I have a strongarm tiller extension and love every bit of it. I need to order a grab bar from strong arm products so I can stand up and play with the waves. Also feel much safer. I can't go without a grab bar.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> At the risk of some public humiliation I will post this video of me running the Econ in my NMZ with grab bar - video is amateurish as I threw it together quickly to poke fun of myself with my "wife's" new puppy to share with some friends - I hope it will give you a sense of what many of us feel is a stable little platfrom.  Like a lot my age, the back does not like sitting a lot so I stand up almost all of the time and this works great for me.  I do freshwater and Mosquito Lagoon area.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUFXaXidsTA



Cool Video [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

imo a grab bar is a must if your going to navigate your boat standing up with a tiller extension. i like it cause it feels like i'm driving a big azz surfboard


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I may have to take a ride in one soon.....


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

i run mine with a 15 yamadogg and i am sure it is all about weight distribution on highsiders/nmz's to keep u from cavitating u don't need trim tabs. Bt a jack plate might help a bit


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

actually i think the jp may have been my problem, or the trim on my merc may need tweeking


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

It is the only way to fly.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Always wear your kill switch so that if you hit something or fall out the boat won't run off and leave you.

Frank_S


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Standing is the only way to go! It takes the second guesses out of how shallow your running whether it be the Lagoon or St. Johns. If your just cruising around a familiar area, then sitting maybe a little more practical! But in retrospect, If you spend the money on a grab bar then use it. Just my philosophy! 
P.S. Make sure the motor is not locked in and this will save you a lot of headache!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Ride on McFly! Very cool vid, thanks. 
I use a grab bar/tiller extension set up on
my LT 25 and love it...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

when in a NMZ and fishing solo, is a side grab bar better for goin to the bow than a center mount? Bob told me its easy to swap from front to rear with 2 people, but what about just one?
(not sure what grab bar i wanna go with on my NMZ)


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

CS - I'm old school canoe and like to keep my weight centered; therefore a side mount grap bar works best for me. I mostly fish by myself, and move back and forth from the rear deck to the center box without any obstruction. On my design I store my fishing poles on the left side of the gheenoe and a long paddle and stake out pole on the right side. I recently attached a pole-holder on the outboard side of the grab bar - leave one end of the pole in the water and one end in the pole-holder, or when using the long paddle I can place the handle in the holder and the paddle on the its edge on the floor without having to bend down. You just need to figure out what works best for you.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well im thinking of getting either the strongarm or gheenoe grab bar, canter mount, but short, just tall enough to hang on to and might have a few switches on it for lights n what not, with fly rods on one side and spin on the other, or both spin, but all that is after i get my platform lol
im getting ahead of my self
i dont even have the boat yet :-[


----------

